#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Αρχιτεκτονικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

Windows *-* VeCAD ver. 6.1Windows *-* HYCAD Ver 5.35Windows *-* ProgeCAD SmartWindows *-* Mini CAD ViewerWindows *-* VectorEngineer Quick Tools 2Windows *-* A9CADWindows *-* JustCAD 2DDwg - AVE (Autocad Version Explorer) Ver 1.95Excel - Υπολογισμός εμβαδού δομικών στοιχείων πολυγωνικήςExcel - Ωφέλιμη επιφάνεια χαρτιού εκτύπωσης

* 2. Νομοθεσία*

Νέος Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός (ΓΟΚ 2012)Τεύχος τεχνικών οδηγιών για την εφαρμογή του ΝΟΚN.4030/11 - Νέος τρόπος έκδοσης Αδειών ΔόμησηςΕγκύκλιος 9/2012 - Μελέτη προσβασιμότητας ΑμεΑ"Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" (ΑμεΑ)ΓΟΚ 29ΓΟΚ 55ΓΟΚ 1955 - ΦΕΚ 266A'/09.08.1955
ΓΟΚ 73ΓΟΚ 73 με περιεχόμεναWindows *-* ΓΟΚ 85-2000 (λογισμικό)ΓΟΚ 85ΓΟΚ 1985: Αποφάσεις, Εγκύκλιοι, Έγγραφα, κ.λπ.Εγκύκλιος Ε113/86 Αναλυτικά σχήματα και εξηγήσεις που  αφορούν τον ΓΟΚ 85ΓΟΚ 1985-2000Κώδικας βασικής πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίαςWindows *-* Κτηριοδομικός (λογισμικό)Κτιριοδομικός ΚανονισμόςΚτηριοδομικόςΠροδιαγραφές μελετών οικοδομικών αδειώνΠροδιαγραφές κατασκευής χώρων στάθμευσηςΠροδιαγραφές για την κατασκευή χώρων στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων που εξυπηρετούν τα κτίρια (ΦΕΚ 167/Δ/2-3-93)Χώροι Στάθμευσης (Ισχύουσα Νομοθεσία)Ειδικό Πλαίσιο Χωροταξικού Σχεδιασμού για τον ΤουρισμόΣύσταση, σύνθεση και λειτουργία ΕΠΑΕΝ.3843/2010 Ταυτότητα κτιρίων, υπερβάσεις δόμησης και αλλαγές χρήσης, μητροπολιτικές αναπλάσεις και άλλες διατάξειςΝ.1512/1985 και τροποποιήσεις αυτούΝ.3525/2007 Πολιτιστική χορηγίαΝ.3028/2002 Για την προστασια των αρχαιοτήτωνΠ.Τ.Π. - ψευδοροφές - ελαφρά  χωρίσματαΠ.Τ.Π. - κουφώματαΠ.Τ.Π. - στέγεςΠ.Τ.Π. - πυρόσβεσηΠ.Τ.Π. - αερισμός θέρμανση κλιματισμόςΠ.Τ.Π. - σκυροδέματαΠ.Τ.Π. - μονώσειςΠ.Τ.Π. - δάπεδαΠ.Τ.Π. - υαλουργικάΠ.Τ.Π. - χρωματισμοίΠ.Τ.Π. - τοιχοποιίεςΠ.Τ.Π. - επιχρίσματαΟδηγός Μελετών Σχολικών ΚτιρίωνΟδηγίες σχεδιασμού για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες (ΑΜΕΑ)Προσχέδιο του νέου ΓΟΚ

*3. Έντυπα*

Αιτιολογική έκθεση ΕΠΑΕΑίτηση για βεβαίωση αρτιότητας οικοπέδουΑίτηση για χορήγηση όρων δόμησης

* 4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα*

Βιβλίο *-* Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός στην ΕλλάδαΒιβλίο *-* Τεχνικά  υλικά 1Βιβλίο *-* Τεχνικά  υλικά 2Βιβλίο *-* Τεχνικά  υλικά 3Βιβλίο *-* Τεχνικά  υλικά 4Σημειώσεις *-* Οδηγός Εφαρμογής Σύνθετων Συστημάτων Εξωτερικής ΘερμομόνωσηςΣημειώσεις *-* Η ξύλινη κατασκευή στη φωτιάΣημειώσεις *-* Οι συνδέσεις στην ξύλινη κατασκευήΣημειώσεις *-* Autocad 2010 - Tutorial για τα βασικάΣημειώσεις *-* Οδηγός AutoCAD στα ΕλληνικάΣημειώσεις *-* Οδηγίες για αποθήκευση αρχείων ως plt - AutoCAD 2005Σημειώσεις *-* Οδηγίες για αποθήκευση αρχείων ως pdf - AutoCAD 2007Σημειώσεις *-* Οδηγίες για αποθήκευση αρχείων ως plt - ArchiCADΣημειώσεις *-* Οδηγίες για αποθήκευση αρχείων ως plt - ΤέκτωνΣημειώσεις *-* Θέματα Οριζόντιας & Κάθετης ΙδιοκτησίαςDwg - FreeCAD Ver.4.07
Dwg - DodoCAD         A Free AutoCAD* tool package!Dwg - Lisp κάνναβος (zwcad) Dwg - Lisp Εισαγωγή Σημείων (Δοκιμασμένο και σε zwcad2010)Dwg - Έπιπλα στο autocadDwg - Blocks για Autocad - Scale BarsDwg - Free online CAD symbolsDwg *-* Ανθρώπινες ΦιγούρεςDwg* -* Σημάνσεις  ΒορράDwg* -* AUDI A4 & A4 Cabrio - CAD (DWG)Dwg* -* Κτήριο Στάθμευσης ΑυτοκινήτωνDwg* -* Σχεδιασμός για ΑΜΕΑDwg* -* Αντικείμενα autocadDwg* -* 3d αντικείμενα acadJpg - Σχέδια οικίας για άστεγους

*5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*

Σεμινάριο ΝΟΚ απο ΤΕΕ ΜακεδονίαςΣύντομη Παρουσίαση του ΝΟΚ (ΓΟΚ 2012)Σχεδιασμός παραδοσιακών οικισμώνΠροστασία Μνημείων και Ιστορικών Συνόλων

* Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

